# Boston butt in the cold



## breel (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey everyone, newer to the whole smoking game and bought two 8-9 lb Boston butts to smoke at the in laws for the big game.  While the wife and I were preparing them (putting rub on) I foolishly poked one with a fork to turn it.  They have now been on the MES for 5 hours with the temp set at 250.  I checked the internal temp at 5 hours and it's at 130.  The weather here is downright frigid, currently 0 degrees.  They were in the garage before going in and may have been starting to freeze.  My smoker was at 240 when I put them in and after an hour the smoker temp was around 200. Im not sure if it dropped from the cold meat or from opening the door to put them in or a combination of both.  I am also unsure when the infernal surpassed 40 with how cold they were when I put them on, questionably pushing back my 4 hour timeframe to start the timer of the danger zone.  Do you think they are safe or is the one that I stuck with a fork not worth it? Thanks!


----------



## breel (Jan 8, 2017)

After 6 hours both are at 140


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2017)

You are fine...One poke with a fork is very very unlikely to introduce sufficient bacteria to cause a problem same as a Therm Probe. At 130 degrees lots of types of bacteria die and the hardy ones don't multiply well, kicking the bucket, themselves, in about an hour....JJ.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2017)

They are both fine!

Enjoy your PP sammies!

Al


----------



## breel (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks for the quick responses! Can't wait for it to be done and for a packer victory!


----------

